# Orlando Magic vs. Indiana Pacers Game Thread



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)




----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Important game tonight, in my opinion. We've already played Indiana twice, both times at their place and we've been victorious both times. Can't let this one go, this'll give us 4 wins in 5 games (albeit in the easiest stretch of the season).


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

1-12 from the field, 2-4 from the free throw line. Great start guys!


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Good job turning it around after a slow start.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

How on earth are the Magic only down two points after the first quarter? They freakin started out 1-16 shooting, and 2-19. Just goes to show how up and down this team can be.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Good God Nelson is tearing it up right now. He's just on fire. A 3-pointer followed by back-to-back 16-18 foot jumpers and he now has 13 in the half, Magic have opened up a 3 point lead.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Jameer Nelson's going to be a heck of a player in this league. 13 points on 6-7 shooting. Magic winning 30-27 despite a horrid start from the field.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

:nonono: Ridiculous effort tonight. Just an awful performence all around for everyone but Nelson.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

This is the first time I've said this the entire season:

Please fire Johnny Davis now.

This team isn't going to even make the playoffs at this rate. We probably should have done it over the break, but we have three days off which is plenty of time to change coaches.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Good game guys.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Captain Obvious said:


> This is the first time I've said this the entire season:
> 
> Please fire Johnny Davis now.
> 
> This team isn't going to even make the playoffs at this rate. We probably should have done it over the break, but we have three days off which is plenty of time to change coaches.


 I agree, if the Magic wait any longer we'll see Indiana, Philadelphia, Chicago and even New Jersey catching and passing us. There's no time to screw around in my opinion, make the move now.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> :nonono: Ridiculous effort tonight. Just an awful performence all around for everyone but Nelson.


Grant Hill seemed to play very well, but it seemed like all of his shots barely rimmed out. He's played great against us before.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I'm guessing we lost. No TV coverage here and I've been messing with my internet connection for 2 hours. Woo-hoo.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Wow, Francis and Christie were terrible. Orlando would have been better off have two pieces of poo on the court.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Recap*

INDIANA 108, ORLANDO 84 
Box Score | Magic Home | Pacers Home 


ORLANDO, Florida (Ticker) -- The playoff push has begun for Jermaine O'Neal and the Indiana Pacers. 

O'Neal led six players in double figures with 20 points as the Pacers posted a 108-84 victory over the Orlando Magic. 

The Pacers, who began the game ninth in the Eastern Conference standings, beat the Magic for the first time in three tries this season and won their sixth game in eight outings. 

O'Neal and Stephen Jackson scored seven points each to help the Pacers jump to an 18-5 edge as Orlando missed 17 of its first 18 shots from the floor. 

The Magic took a 36-35 lead in the second quarter, but Indiana closed the first half on a 17-0 run, highlighted by eight points from Jamaal Tinsley, for a 52-36 halftime lead. 

O'Neal scored seven more points to spark Indiana during an 18-4 burst in the third quarter to extend the advantage to 81-52. 

Fred Jones came off the bench to score 18 points, Jackson added 13 and Jeff Foster 12 with 11 rebounds for the Pacers, who had a 42-36 rebounding edge. 

*Rookie Jameer Nelson scored 13 of his 15 points in the first half and Grant Hill had 14 for the Magic, who suffered their most lopsided loss of the season.*


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

This game took sucking out of the gate to a new level. We started to get going again after the cold streak but then we let them go on like a 17-0 run and that just killed us.


----------



## efes pilsen (Feb 9, 2005)

the most horrible game of the year. no coaching - nothing new there - stupid TO's and anything goes with this team. hopfully this would be the last straw for weis to do something about coaching situation before too late. if he is hesitante because there is no coach available fire davis anyway . it won't be as bad as tonite.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Giving up 108 points and getting beat at home by 24 is unacceptable considering the talent we have on this team. :curse:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Postgame Quotes, February 22 



> On the importance of yesterdays practice: “You always like to have everything go perfectly leading into anything. The fact that a key player (Steve Francis) wasn’t there, it is a distraction, there’s no getting around that. That wasn’t what happened tonight. We just didn’t play well, we didn’t have it.”


----------

